# Transférer  photos entre iPhone et ipad



## beR (12 Décembre 2012)

Comment faire pour transférer les photos prises avec mon iPhone sur mon ipad , quand on a ni wifi , ni ordinateur à proximité 
Merci par avance


----------



## neoback45 (12 Décembre 2012)

Euh je vois pas la...


----------



## MiWii (12 Décembre 2012)

Il existe une appli qui te permet de transferer tes fichiers entre 2 idevices via bluetooth, je ne me souviens plus du nom, si ça me revient, je te le dis, si pas, une petite rechercher sur google et le store !


----------



## beR (12 Décembre 2012)

Merci de l'idée j'ai trouvé

Photo transfer app
2,69 ça marche aussi en Bluetooth et c'est rapide
Fonctionne aussi bien pour les photos que les vidéos


----------



## Tuncurry (12 Décembre 2012)

beR a dit:


> Merci de l'idée j'ai trouvé
> Photo transfer app
> 2,69 ça marche aussi en Bluetooth et c'est rapide
> Fonctionne aussi bien pour les photos que les vidéos



en version gratuite : 

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/bluetooth-photo-share/id326109583?mt=8


----------



## lineakd (12 Décembre 2012)

@ber, avec du matériel...
 - câble Dock Connector vers USB
 - Kit de connexion d'appareil photo iPad.
Ou encore avec le flux de photos et le "Partage de connexion" de ton smartphone.


----------

